# Mulberries



## SpiritWolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Does any one remember the old Mulberry tree we grew in our backyards when we were growing up. I do, I use to climb that tree everyday to pick our ripe mulberries, but you couldnt sneak to do it,the evidence gave you away, RED JUICE everywhere, Clothes and all, does anyone have any favourite recipies to share with this gorgous YUMMY fruit, I remember my mum and Nana making stewed mulberries with hot custard,mulberry pie or tart, mulberry icecream and iceblocks,eat them straight from the tree, and also out of the fridge, but my dads was the best, Mulberry wine ( Home made of coarse ), It was soooo YUMMY,  Cold Mulberries and icecream and mulberry sauce, that was another fav.  Any other ideas will greatly be apprieated, Thanks heaps.
I am planning on getting another tree, as my first and best has officially died.I need a new one, but they are very quick to grow, my kids just LOVED eating them straight from the tree, and also with icecream.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 15, 2007)

spiritwolf, mulberries rarely made it home around my neighborhood. they were immediately eaten as well as worn, as you've mentioned.

but, when we did manage to control ourselves long enough to get a bucket of the sweet berries home (substitute wild blackberries, mountain lake blueberries, or even concord grapes in n.y.), mom would always make her famous "norwegian" pancakes. 

norskie pancakes are simply crepes that are rolled with either butter and sugar or sweetened whipped cream, and your berry or jam/jelly/preserve of choice. mulberries and blackberries were my faves.

now, my best friend would drag his bucket home to his sicillian mama, who made a thin "custard" pie, upon which she'd top with our berry pick o' the day, finishing it with a sugared glaze, as if guilding the lily. i've come to know this dessert as fruitti di bosco, if that helps.

btw, don't eat unripe berries, 'cause eat enough of them and you'll be away with the faeries, or so i'm told...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 15, 2007)

I remember an old tree...long since gone. Climbing and eating out of hand was the only recipe I knew....Wow they were good!


----------



## candelbc (Oct 15, 2007)

I have two that I planted about 3 years ago. When I planted them it was 2 foot tall. Now they both tower over 9 foot tall. That's a fairly impressive growth rate.

Either way, I still don't have berries, but I am certain I will in the next 5 years. 

My mother asked me why on EARTH I would want the messiest tree that I can possibly have. Simple.. I already have a bunch of Black Walnut trees.. Might as well make it REAL mess.. 

I have had Mulberry Jam, Pie, and just a few sprinkled on Ice Cream.. It's a real treat, that's for sure..

-Brad


----------



## Constance (Oct 15, 2007)

We have several wild mulberry trees in our fence rows, but the birds get them, which is OK. We enjoy the birds.


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 15, 2007)

The mulberry trees here didn't fruit this year, as best I can tell, darn it.

When I was in college, there was a bar with an outside courtyard.
In the courtyard was a mulberry tree.

When Tree was in fruit stage, that was my preferred bar. Beer and berries is
pretty tasty!

Bar is still there 20some years later and so is the tree!


----------



## shepherdgirl (Nov 13, 2007)

Make sure you get a couple trees, as some trees do not bear fruit. (at least some of ours don't)


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, they are an UNBELIEVABLY INVASIVE species here in Virginia. When we first moved to our farm here 10 years ago there wasn't so much as one Mulberry tree anywhere on our 21 acres, although neighboring farms had them. Now, thanks to the birds, we have them everywhere - & in all the wrong places. At the moment I have about SIX coming up at the bases of nearly all my conifers (where birds love to rest & poop), as well as next to my deck in several places. We've cut them, pulled them out by the roots via tractor, yet still more continue to sprout up everywhere. What a friggin' nuisance.

While I do like the fruit fresh off the tree, & know the birds enjoy them (as much as they do pooping out the remains on my drying laundry), I will continue to try to eradicate them at every opportunity.


----------



## lulu (Nov 13, 2007)

My DH's mother's ashes are scattered under one in the gardens of a college in Oxford.  This is the first year we haven't gone to pick there.  Its always a half planned trip and we forget to wear old clothes so end up buying over sized t-shirts in a charity shop and stripping behind a bush hoping that students and dons or tourists don't see us.  It  turns what could be a solemn occasion into a giggling one and for that reason mulberries are special to me.  Besides that of course they are delectable.  Its a shame here they are so slow growing.  There on my list to plant when we get a house, but whether we'll see a decent crop good ness knows.


----------



## middie (Nov 14, 2007)

My old neighbors had a mulberry tree. *Sigh* I sure do miss it.


----------



## candelbc (Nov 14, 2007)

I got mine from Gurney's Online. I've been happy with the results.. And I was surprised that they would grow so well in such a cold zone..

I got two trees for somewhere in the neighborhood of $15.00. They came dry rotted. So it took no time at all to get them planted and growing.. Like I said before.. I've got trees that are nearing 10-11 feet now this season..

-Brad


----------

